# Allinone wine Pump now for beer!



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 9, 2013)

Started thinking about how to market the pump for the beer guys, here is what I came up with. 
First off, as in wine making, racking from bucket to carboy and carboy to carboy.
Then for bottling
so now you can use it to fill Corny kegs:


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't forget filtering. And bottling for those of us who don't keg.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 9, 2013)

I bottle beer with the All In One, works great!!!!!


----------

